# Vacuuming



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there

I am looking at running my own Eco car valeting business but I am stuck on the issue of the vauum. I have a great wet/dry car vax but how can I power it?

You can buy 12v to 500W inverters but I think a vax would use more that 500W. If there is anyone who powers their own hoover (without a generator or the clients power ) please let me know how.

Thanks a lot


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

What about a power inverter in your van connected to a couple of leisure batteries that would charge as you drive?


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

FYI the 'power' of a vac is normally how many watts per hour it spanks, so a 1400w vax eats that much leccy per hour! 

It's air watts for the suction. Plus they hit alot of power on startup. When the guys in the van come round to our office, when they turn Henry on and off the genny struggles for a second or two.


----------

